# Do you eat your boogers?



## supersoshychick (Jun 4, 2009)

now be honest, this poll is anonymous, so no one wouldn't find out about your truthful secret. 

so tell me, do you?


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

No. I don't recall doing that even as a kid. As a kid I was a nail biter.

And I never have much in the way of boogers. My nose is more like a snot faucet, so more like something you'd drink rather than eat if you were into that. I have to use Atrovent nasal spray multiple times daily to stop my endlessly runny nose.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

I'll be honest and say that I did try it when I was a little kid, but once was enough.


----------



## christ~in~me (Dec 18, 2008)

No.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

I bet I did when I was younger no doubt about that!lol
I'm a nail biter tho


----------



## El Sonador (Sep 25, 2009)

no, never .



> I bet I did when I was younger no doubt about that!lol


hana, one word : ewww

hahahah


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

El Sonador said:


> no, never .
> 
> hana, one word : ewww
> 
> hahahah


Hahaha I'm being honest!!


----------



## JFmtl (Dec 23, 2008)

eeeeeeeeeeewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww, never


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

Yes! I hear it's good for the environment.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

no way so gross, funny poll question kudos


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

No, and never have. uke


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

I remember my niece doing this all the time when she was like 8 or 9.


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

Ehh ... Can't say that I do.


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

I do it sometimes and indeed they can be quite delicious.:duck

Everybody picks their nose, regardless of whether or not they want to admit it...well almost everybody I'm sure.

So for all of you that act like it's the ultimate sin, what do you do when you pick and you get a booger on your finger? Do you scream and run to the bathroom to wash your hands? Are people really that afraid of their own body? Sometimes when you sniff, your snot ends up in your throat anyway.

If you really want to be sick, then go pick your butt and sniff or eat it. LOL!


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)

I don't know why it would occur to anybody of any age to eat them. :stu
I ate a booger flavored jelly bean once. It was gross.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Nice, salty and green. Just how I like my afternoon snack.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Most people who said "no" are probably lying.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

No. That's just selfish. I eat other people's.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Duke of Prunes said:


> Most people who said "no" are probably lying.


:yes


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

I'm quite honestly revolted just thinking about it.


----------



## neurotic1 (May 17, 2009)

Deathinmusic said:


> I'm quite honestly revolted just thinking about it.


^:dittouke


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

I voted no since I don't make it a habit of consuming my own mucus. :roll
However as a child, I remeber having Rhinorrhea(runny nose). As a result the nasal fluid entered my mouth. It didn't taste "bad" just salty. :lol


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

Of course not. At least not before they've been properly breaded.


----------



## VeggieGirl (Dec 11, 2009)

Never and it makes me feel sick, even when I see little kids do it.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I rather people eat theirs than wipe them on seats, rails, or elsewhere (or 'flick' them)


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

YES! I DO! Because it is good for your immune system. :yes
And it's best when the booger has dried up and it hard. :teeth


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I get the impression we're getting desperate for new poll questions since all the obvious & great ones were used up years ago. To come up with a question not used before, you end up with boogers and such.

What next? Do you drink urine, perhaps? It could be part of a whole bodily fluid poll series.:lol


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ threadlocker.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

leonardess said:


> ^ threadlocker.


Hey, urine is sterile. I still wouldn't drink it though. I've heard some folks drink it for supposed health benefits.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Just the thought makes me want to puke. Die thread, die!!!


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

UltraShy said:


> Hey, urine is sterile. I still wouldn't drink it though. I've heard some folks drink it for supposed health benefits.


Some dumb***es even inject it. There was a story in the news a couple of years ago where some woman died from doing that.


----------



## kee (Sep 22, 2008)

Ehh, no.

You people are special! XD


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Hell no! nasty in a bad way D=


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

Roberto said:


> Hell no! nasty in a bad way D=


There's a nasty in a good way? :sus


----------



## Your Crazy (Feb 17, 2009)

rcapo89 said:


> There's a nasty in a good way? :sus


Yes it is :evil


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

This thread is cracking me up! 

But no...I have to say I've never tried that. uke


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

wow...22% of people have or actively engage in booger digestion. Worrying!


----------



## TurningPoint (Jan 27, 2010)

Mine taste like Gummy Bears


----------



## Stevep27 (Nov 20, 2009)

My sister had a friend that had a booger wall (she would flick them on the wall near her bed)


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

mm mm boogers, they taste salty! I used to eat them as a kid but now it's gross >< xD lol


----------



## eagleheart (Jun 14, 2007)

I could puke! LOL


----------

